# Trumpet or Cornet



## Edward Elgar

My money is with the trumpet. What do you think? The cornet has a more mellow tone, but in my opinion, it's just a wuss version of the trumpet!


----------



## Keemun

When I started playing music, I started on the cornet. Then later I "graduated" to the trumpet. I definitely prefer the trumpet and voted accordingly.


----------



## Krummhorn

I voted for the Cornet - not as a player, but as an accompanist (piano/organ) as its "quieter" hues of sound are lots more pleasing to my ears.


----------



## mahlerfan

Trumpet all the way.


----------



## Mark Harwood

I prefer Louis Armstrong's cornet recordings to his trumpet ones.


----------



## Krummhorn

Ahhh, now there's smooooth playing - Louis Armstrong. Thanks for the memory jog


----------



## Conductor

I am a cornet player... The cornet's tone seems more pleasing to many people's ears. I voted for the cornet.

I enjoy a trumpet sound every now and then, though. Especially in fanfares.


----------



## david johnson

no wussiness in a cornet. it's a conical bore and isn't built to sound like a cylindrical bore (trumpet).

listen to bix beiderbecke play, or the marine band...wow, that's a cornet.

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Mark Harwood said:


> I prefer Louis Armstrong's cornet recordings to his trumpet ones.


In a too-long neglected corner of my vinyl storage, I have a couple of albums by Muggsy Spanier ("the man with the hot cornet").

I thought of voting cornet just to be contrarian. I'll delay my ballot, for now.


----------



## soundandfury

Edward Elgar said:


> My money is with the trumpet. What do you think? The cornet has a more mellow tone, but in my opinion, it's just a wuss version of the trumpet!


I voted for the cornet.
The thing is, the cornet is not *any* version of the trumpet - they are entirely different, as evidenced by their ancestry (bugle vs posthorn).
Trumpeters are loud, boorish, and ten-a-penny, but a smooth cornet player - now that's something.
Then again, I am biased since I play the thing myself.


----------



## david johnson

soundandfury:

tell that to maurice murphy of the lso. he's expert on both and proves you observation a bit off...or maybe phil smith of the nypo - same story, as with gerard schwarz & wynton marsalis.

dj


----------



## soundandfury

sorry, I should have said that I mean the main body of each type - obviously a professional player of any instrument can usually make it sing, but among provincials I find that the cornet players tend to have a nicer sound. And the trumpet players who I have met - who, of course, are mostly not career musicians, just amateurs and hobbyists like myself - tend to be less musical than the corresponding cornet players - except for the ex-RAF trumpeters who are generally extremely good.


----------



## JoeGreen

I like the mellower sound of the Cornet.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

My dad gave me his cornet when my trumpet got broke. After my trumpet got fixed, I still used the cornet and still do to this day.


----------



## handlebar

I played the coronet in school so it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Boccherini

Trumpet, by a long shot over Cornet.
Well, what about Cornett?


----------



## ElgarJim

Hey Ed, You did not include the cornet much in your symphonies, despite it's popularity in England and all the fine brass bands! Heartiest regards from your cousin Jim!


----------

